# Contract Negotiations



## MagnetoGreen (Nov 2, 2016)

I would like to get into doing contracts for my snow & ice management biz. Any ideas, tips, advice etc is greatly appreciated. 
•Louisville, Ky
• Expecting to get about 27inches of snowfall/ 4-5 storms for this season


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hire an attorney.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MagnetoGreen said:


> I would like to get into doing contracts for my snow & ice management biz. Any ideas, tips, advice etc is greatly appreciated.
> •Louisville, Ky
> • Expecting to get about 27inches of snowfall/ 4-5 storms for this season


So you have not been doing contracts for plowing?

Search the site and you will find several places where contracts have been uploaded -(mine are somewhere)
Go over them, add what you need and delete what you don't and then have an attorney look it over to make sure it's good.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

How have you been handling accounts up till now? Has it just been a call for service type of deal?


----------

